# Minimum horsepower for skid steer W/10ft pusher



## WI*FNG (Jan 3, 2021)

I would like to pick one up for snow removal and landscaping. My primary use will be snow removal, so I'm going with tires instead of tracks. I would like to push a 10' Arctic or Kage. (I can't afford a HLA)

My question is, what would be the minimum HP you have found to work? I was going to look at a High Flow Cat 272D2 XHP, which has plenty of power (98 HP), but saw a low hour High Flow Cat 262D (74 HP). I'm worried 74HP may not be enough for a 10 ft.

I'm open to other brands, but want a 2-speed High Flow for stump grinding and a snow blower. I'd be interested in any opinions or suggestions. I'm trying to stay below 1500hrs. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wouldn't go any less that that. 

We ran our 10' on an S650 and T650 and would not have been happy with less HP.

Go with the Arctic.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't go any less that that.
> 
> We ran our 10' on an S650 and T650 and would not have been happy with less HP.
> 
> Go with the Arctic.


We run a 10 arctic on a cat 259 that's 74hp. It's never ran out of hp.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Run 10' Arctics on S175 and 185's all the time.. Hell run one on a Toolcat and that things probably like 27 hp...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Run 10' Arctics on S175 and 185's all the time.. Hell run one on a Toolcat and that things probably like 27 hp...


It's 61 or 64...can't remember


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I’ve run 10’ sectionals on 60hp 2 speed machines in a 60” market with little issues. 75hp and snow tires will run it just about anywhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

60"...WOW!!!!!!!

That is not a low snow area.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 60"...WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> That is not a low snow area.


You need to get out more.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a ten foot snow box from bobcat and used it with an s250.
go with the 98 ponies, on long push and full snow box it 74 hp isn't enough.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> You need to get out more.


Yes he's several states behind...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Chineau said:


> I have a ten foot snow box from bobcat and used it with an s250.
> go with the 98 ponies, on long push and full snow box it 74 hp isn't enough.


Big difference between rubber and steel edges...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

mine has the rubber edge is that suppose to push easy or the other way?
I guess while I'm at it I say moving it was always a bit pulse pounding for fear stupid will find you and run in to it in the rush to get no where.
if you can stage on site cool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes he's several states behind...


Michigan would be part of Kannada if Inditucky didn't suck so bad.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Chineau said:


> mine has the rubber edge is that suppose to push easy or the other way?
> I guess while I'm at it I say moving it was always a bit pulse pounding for fear stupid will find you and run in to it in the rush to get no where.
> if you can stage on site cool.


Little more drag with rubber...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Little more drag with rubber...


Nevermind


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Michigan would be part of Kannada if Inditucky didn't suck so bad.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Michigan would be part of Kannada if Inditucky didn't suck so bad.


Not so fast, Jerry.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Nevermind


some time friction good!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

WI*FNG said:


> I would like to pick one up for snow removal and landscaping. My primary use will be snow removal, so I'm going with tires instead of tracks. I would like to push a 10' Arctic or Kage. (I can't afford a HLA)
> 
> My question is, what would be the minimum HP you have found to work? I was going to look at a High Flow Cat 272D2 XHP, which has plenty of power (98 HP), but saw a low hour High Flow Cat 262D (74 HP). I'm worried 74HP may not be enough for a 10 ft.
> 
> I'm open to other brands, but want a 2-speed High Flow for stump grinding and a snow blower. I'd be interested in any opinions or suggestions. I'm trying to stay below 1500hrs. Thanks!


I would not want less than 74ish hp. Unless you have very short runs. 


Ajlawn1 said:


> Run 10' Arctics on S175 and 185's all the time.. Hell run one on a Toolcat and that things probably like 27 hp...


If you included Snoweratorer's in that list you were gonna have to turn in your PS badge.
What yr is the 27hp Toolcat??


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 5600 I am unaware of a 27hp model.
with 27 ponys it would have a hard time to through a fit never mind snow!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would agree that a 74hp machine with dirt tires runs out of talent with an 8ft rubber edge in a long push of heavy snow

same 74hp machine with same dirt tires can push a 10ft sectional with steel edge

Never have ran snow purpose tires to give any input



WI*FNG said:


> but saw a low hour High Flow Cat 262D (74 HP). I'm worried 74HP may not be enough for a 10 ft.


I can say from personal experience that a 252B2 with terrible dirt tires will push a 10ft sectional.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> If you included Snoweratorer's in that list you were gonna have to turn in your PS badge.
> What yr is the 27hp Toolcat??


Snowrator is not going to push a 8 or 10' box silly... Stick with the thread topic this isn't the electric jeep thread...

Mines a 06 and "that things probably like 27hp" was to be taken with a grain of salt and sarcasm as being a gutless wonder...



Chineau said:


> I have a 5600 I am unaware of a 27hp model.
> with 27 ponys it would have a hard time to through a fit never mind snow!


See above.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I can say from personal experience that a 252B2 with terrible dirt tires will push a 10ft sectional.


I can add that a s175 with average dirt tires will push a 10 sectional


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I can add that a s175 with average dirt tires will push a 10 sectional


Is it pushing banana scraps?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I can add that a s175 with average dirt tires will push a 10 sectional


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it pushing banana scraps?


Yes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


It is


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

a


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it pushing banana scraps?


Full bananas...I leave the scraps for other yard monkeys


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Full bananas...I leave the scraps for other yard monkeys
> View attachment 215809


But aren't you in a "low snow" area?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But aren't you in a "low snow" area?


Yes


----------



## WI*FNG (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I'm going to order a 98hp CAT 272D3 XPS with High Flow. I've looking for months for a used machine with low hours, but they are selling for only a few thousand less than new. The Bobcat dealer's quote on a 76hp S76 with high flow was $2,000 more than the 98hp CAT 272D3 XPS. 

I told the Bobcat dealer if he could match the CAT dealer on a S770, I'd demo one. He never responded, so CAT 272D3 XPS it is!


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

WI*FNG said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. I'm going to order a 98hp CAT 272D3 XPS with High Flow. I've looking for months for a used machine with low hours, but they are selling for only a few thousand less than new. The Bobcat dealer's quote on a 76hp S76 with high flow was $2,000 more than the 98hp CAT 272D3 XPS.
> 
> I told the Bobcat dealer if he could match the CAT dealer on a S770, I'd demo one. He never responded, so CAT 272D3 XPS it is!


I know I'm late to the game but one thing to consider is the 262 doesn't require DEF while the 272 does. Not a huge issue if you don't get super cold nights but something to worry about if stored outdoors.


----------



## WI*FNG (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for the info? I wasn't aware the DEF was a problem in the cold weather. My 6.7 F350 takes DEF and I'm usually worried about the fuel gelling, I didn't know there were DEF concerns. That was the reason the Bobcat dealer was pushing me towards a 74hp, to avoid DEF. The 262 was about 5K less than the 272. I'm planning to store it outside onsite.


----------



## Fallon (Sep 10, 2020)

WI*FNG said:


> Thanks for the info? I wasn't aware the DEF was a problem in the cold weather. My 6.7 F350 takes DEF and I'm usually worried about the fuel gelling, I didn't know there were DEF concerns. That was the reason the Bobcat dealer was pushing me towards a 74hp, to avoid DEF. The 262 was about 5K less than the 272. I'm planning to store it outside onsite.


DEF is water & urea & water freezes. The Ford PowerStroke 6.7 (most other DEF systems too I'd assume) have a DEF heater in the tank & will drain all the lines at shutdown so they don't expand & freeze. The tanks are setup so they don't buckle break when they freeze. The DEF heater kicks on after startup & it starts doing it's thing. If the computer doesn't detect things thawing out after a few minutes & doing it's thing it usually starts complaining and/or derating the engine.

I had to replace the DEF heater assembly on my 2015 Powerstroke. Never got to a derate, but it was complaining & threatening to over a month.


----------



## WI*FNG (Jan 3, 2021)

I had the same problem with my 2012 F350, I had to drop the tank and replace the DEF heater. I discussed this with the CAT dealer. on the 272, when you power down a light goes on. While the light is on, the DEF system is purging all of the DEF lines. The DEF is in a plastic tank and is made to expand and contract with freezing. There is a heating element that kicks on when the engine is started and it will gradually thaw the DEF. The system is designed to take small amounts of DEF while it's thawing. The dealer said the only time there is trouble is when the operator fails to wait for the light to go off that is purging the lines. The block heater also will thaw the DEF tank if the skid is plugged in. Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I could tell the dealer has been asked this many times before. He was pretty dialed in with his facts and understanding of the system.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

WI*FNG said:


> I had the same problem with my 2012 F350, I had to drop the tank and replace the DEF heater. I discussed this with the CAT dealer. on the 272, when you power down a light goes on. While the light is on, the DEF system is purging all of the DEF lines. The DEF is in a plastic tank and is made to expand and contract with freezing. There is a heating element that kicks on when the engine is started and it will gradually thaw the DEF. The system is designed to take small amounts of DEF while it's thawing. The dealer said the only time there is trouble is when the operator fails to wait for the light to go off that is purging the lines. The block heater also will thaw the DEF tank if the skid is plugged in. Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I could tell the dealer has been asked this many times before. He was pretty dialed in with his facts and understanding of the system.


The plastic tank is made to expand and contract???
Most plastic tanks I've seen just crack.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> The plastic tank is made to expand and contract???
> Most plastic tanks I've seen just crack.


most likley HDPE


----------

